# Painting Deathguard



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi people, I've got an idea of a paint scheme for Deathguard but not sure how to carry it out seeing as im new to warhammer 40K. I have 10 CSM with a deathguard conversion kit from forgeworld and i have them all basecoated in "Death World Forest" and am washing them with 2 coasts of "agrax earthshade" for a really dirty filthy look (just the way a deathguard should be). As for the back packs, do i just do them the same colour as the armour "death world forest"? or do i mix it up a bit? Keep in mind im not the greatest painter in the universe, if i knew how to post some photos up of them to show you guys i would, but i haven't yet figured that out yet. Any help on painting idea, or how to post photos, that'd be great. Cheers guys n girls!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Sounds like you're doing well so far. What colour have you painted the Bolters? I would suggest you paint the back pack in the same colour. Leadbelcher is a good colour for the bolters and back packs, it's a dark silver metallic colour. Agrax Earthshade would be a good colour to shade it too.

If you need to highlight the armour a bit, try adding a little bit of Nurgling green to the Deathworld forest and give it a light dry brush. A purple shade wash (can't remember what it's called) around the gribbly bits works well on Plague Marines.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

There are so many different ways of doing Plague Marines.

I liked this tutorial: 

Warhammer 40000 Death Guard Painting Tutorial | Sprue Grey Toy Soldiers

Then from there I deviated as I saw fit. It was super easy and I actually enjoyed painting my army for once! lol

Best of luck!
Chaosftw


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

@ SonofVulkan - ive done all the metal bits (backpack grills and cords and bolters) in leadbelcher). I've got nurgling green s i can use that, I've also got Castellan Green, Ogryn Camo, and Elysian Green if they could come in handy too? I'll try doing what you have suggested.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

*cultists and hellbrute*


















my 2 squads of cultists and my Hellbrute


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Can't really comment on the DG, but looking at your cultisits I don't think you'll have a problem figuring it out. They look very nice. The pic of your Helbrute is a bit small though, can't make it out too well.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

I've finished painting my csm unit. Took them into GWS on Sunday for my first game (which I won!) But had a few people give me really positive comments on them which im stoked about. Id post some pictures up but whenever I try it only poats tiny pictures? Any idea how to make them bigger pictures?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

whittsy said:


> ...whenever I try it only poats tiny pictures? Any idea how to make them bigger pictures?


How are you uploading them currently?


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Hellbrute. Hopefully this is a big picture, if not I have no idea how to make it big.
I'm taking the pictures with my phone (galaxy S3) and then uploading them to my computer. 









this is Alec, my meltagun CSM. (and yes, i do have names for all my models)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice. Well worth some rep. Well done.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

They seem to open into large images now.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

yeah i figured out what it was. When i upload the images to my computer from my phone, it uploads about 4 images of the SAME image in different sizes. I didnt know this before so instead of just highlighting them all and deleting all but 1, I now have to view every single one of them and delete them individually... which is a massive pain! If you guys like, I'll take some more photos of step by step of what I've done and upload them here. Tell your mates to check 'em out :grin:


----------



## Yeahdude88 (May 29, 2013)

Good work!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love that Hellbrute, I think out of all the Gods, as stock that mini suits Nurgle the best.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love that Hellbrute, I think out of all the Gods, as stock that mini suits Nurgle the best.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

i can throw up some pictures of the process i went through to paint it if you like?


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

*chosen*

























































































the story behind the "2" tally on his power fist is in the first game i played, he power fisted 2 dark angel vanguard in the first round of combat after surviving their onslaught.

They are not yet completed either. Still a bit of work to do on them!


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

*the leader of my deathguard armies and his chosen retinue*

























they chosen are completed and i think im done on my Lord....



naaaaaahhhhh just kidding, fair bit of work to do on the lord still, obviously. was thinking of having the armour the same colour (the dirty brown green) but was thinking some old bleached bone on the knee guards and maybe helmet? I dunno. Still unsure how i want to paint the cape as well. Any tips on how to proceed and how my process is so far is always appreciated. Cheers people


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

whittsy said:


> i can throw up some pictures of the process i went through to paint it if you like?


That'd be great! I always like seeing WIP shots (not great at posting them myself sadly)


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

*hellbrute and my custom (semi custom anyway) daemon prince*

















so basically just drybrushyed every metal trim area of the model with the old Chainmail colour and did the bone in Rakarth Flesh.









Here i did all the armour plates in Bleached Bone









then basically just coated the model (bar the bone and armour plates) in Death World Forest, attached my extra bits n whatnot (i skipped a few stages because i didnt take the photos, sorry!)
Once i had painted everything i just coated the thing in Agrax Earthshade to give it that filthy look.









this is an old (its metal) greater daemon of nurgle that my brother owned long ago and painted. All i did was use the spare wings from my DPrince set and drilled some holes in the models back and green stuffed it up to give it a good join.

















The arm as you could see in the first picture was just a snub, i did some modification to the spare Dprince hand and placed it over the snub and GS'd it up n did a lot of filing to remove the pipes (this was for a fantasy army before i collected 40k)

















And here he is completed. Pretty plain i think but ah well.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

So I've completed my Lord, Eliphas the Inheritor (from DoW i know but the name is sweet) and his Chosen retinue. 










And here's Eliphas for his first (hopefully not last) photo shoot.

























Next to come will probably be my FW Nurgle Sorcerer or Raptor squad.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

For DG I'm using rakarth flesh over a black undercoat, as it looks a tiny bit patchy when dry. Then I slop athonian camoshade all over it for a manky appearance 

As for your work so far, looking good! :so_happy:
+1 Rep for you


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

i was considering doing that very same colour scheme, obviously, i went with the green. Death World Forest with a heavy wash of Agrax Earthshade (sometimes 2 - 3 coats per figure) then Nurgle Green dry brush


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I think your green actually look better than the white. Damn you! :laugh:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Fantastic. Your paint job has done the intricacy of the Dark Vengeance models justice.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments and +rep guys. Appreciate it. I recently bought "Water effect" to put on my bases too, to give it an overall "swampy" look.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

For those of you who are still interested in my Death Guard army. A few additions! (progress additions anyway)

















Here is my nurgle sorcerer from Forgeworld so far. I've gone for the Elysian Green on his skin and Dryad Bark to start with his sores. I like the nurgles on him!

Next are my raptors in their epic poses.

























Not much to say so far, sprayed them in Death World Forest now just labouring through the trim with Ironbreaker (apparently Leadbelcher works better?) either way, they are actually not far from finishing.

Finally i have my new Chaos Lord in terminator armour i'll be entering into my local GW paint comp. 

















He has magnets glues into his arm spots and each weapon (the sorcerer staff is at my girlfriends place >_<) so i can make him with the burning brand of skal (heavy flamer), lightning claws, power/force axe, power/force staff, chain fist, combi bolter.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

so here is my sorcerers progression.

















basically just have to paint the standard and hes done!

And here is another Lord i'm starting using magnets! The legs are Assault Marines legs and the body was just a csm body with the teminator lord cape and head. 

























Green stuff to make him bloated with the 3 circles of nurgle (first time using GS too). I got a sword and the halberd from my knights of chaos kit, also lightning claws from warp talon kit, plus his got a bolt pistol and power fist and a flamer attached to the left hand as a burning brand of skal.


----------

